# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  2ος Πανελλήνιος Διαγωνισμός - Έκθεση  Καναρινιών Φωνής Timbrado - ΕΛΙΤ

## lefteris13

2ος Πανελλήνιος Ομοσπονδιακός Διαγωνισμός - Έκθεση 
Καναρινιών Φωνής Timbrado Español Original Κατηγορίας C

09-12 Δεκεμβρίου 2016

Κριτές: - κ. David Buenavida Gaspar
- κ. José Luis Luengo Garcia
- κ. Jaime Pizarro Pintado 

------------

Με ιδιαίτερη χαρά και τιμή ανακοινώνεται ότι η ΕΛΙΤ ανέλαβε, τη διοργάνωση και του 2ου Πανελλήνιου Ομοσπονδιακού Διαγωνισμού - Έκθεσης Καναρινιών Φωνής Timbrado Español Original Κατηγορίας C.

Τόπος: Ξενοδοχείο ***** Πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη (Μ. Αλεξάνδρου 2, Αθήνα), οδηγίες μετάβασης και χάρτης, στο τέλος της σελίδας 

Διαγωνιζόμενες Κατηγορίες: C1 stam (ομάδες) – C2 individual (μονά)

Δικαίωμα συμμετοχής έχουν όλα τα οικονομικά τακτοποιημένα μελή του συλλόγου αλλά και μέλη άλλων συλλόγων της ΠΟΟ ή συλλόγων άλλων Ομοσπονδιών.

για περισσότερες πληροφορίες παρακαλώ επισκεφθείτε την ιστοσελίδα μας:
www.elit-timbrado.gr

----------


## panos70

Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους τους διαγωνιζομενους

----------


## amastro

Καλή επιτυχία Λευτέρη. Καλή επιτυχία και σε όλους τους φίλους που θα λάβουν μέρος στον διαγωνισμό.

----------


## SUNNY

Καλη επιτυχια!!

----------


## wild15

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλα αποτελεσματα παιδια!!!!!

----------


## Cristina

Καλη επιτυχία , Λευτερη! Καλη επιτυχία σε όλους!

----------


## jimk1

LIVE

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

Γνωριζει καποιος αν Θα ειναι ανοιχτος για επισκεπτες και αν ναι ποιες ωρες;

----------

